# Two service entrance questions



## All-Circuits (May 31, 2011)

subelect said:


> Changed out a fuse box today; I have two questions that I would like to know the correct answers for.
> 
> 1. I ran the service drop 1 1/4" EMT up the side of the house where the SE cable had been. The final portion of my EMT would have been horizontal, but I had just enough room to stub up the end of it so the weather-head was vertical.
> Is it legal to leave a weather-head horizontal with the point of attachment below the weather-head; or does it have to be vertical?
> ...


 The sevice riser can be horizontal. as far as the other issue, it sounds a bit hack.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

I would Just get out your NEC.... it gives all the answers you'll need.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Few weatherheads are weather tight when horizontal.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

*230.54 Overhead Service Locations.*
*(G) Arranged That WaterWill Not Enter Service Raceway*​*or Equipment.*Service-entrance and overhead service
conductors shall be arranged so that water will not enter
service raceway or equipment.

I thought I remember it saying the service head had to be horizontal but I can't find the requirement going back to the "99" code. Later than that I would have to go to the attic. With service cable I always tried to get it vertical, with conduit I would roll the service head down so the conductors came out the bottom. Both ways I was always taught to duct seal the head.​ 
I have always brought the gec from the ground rods to the panel through a separate hole in the foundation. The power company here does not want it in the meter pan, or at least didn’t when I started and it is still a habit. I see it a lot, going into a pvc LB, and it always passes. It should fail in a metallic raceway unless it is bonded to the LB when it passes through the hole. One company, I think Arlington, now makes a 1/2" bushing with a set screw locknut and an allen screw to bite down on the #6 for this kind of application. Since it would have to come in the side I would think it would still be a violation of the article above.​


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

dronai said:


> I would Just get out your NEC.... it gives all the answers you'll need.


I guess we don't need this forum since all the answers are in the book. :no:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I guess we don't need this forum since all the answers are in the book. :no:


NEC code article is a better way to help people.

Why should anyone pay a professional to do the job, when you can just go to EC Forum, and ask ?

I think this forum is good, to see how guys are doing it in different parts of the country, compare methods, ideas, etc.

Keep in mind, there are lots of unliicensed, unqualified people reading this.


----------



## All-Circuits (May 31, 2011)

dronai said:


> NEC code article is a better way to help people.
> 
> Why should anyone pay a professional to do the job, when you can just go to EC Forum, and ask ?
> 
> ...


 Support free speech, not censorship. I'd rather give advice to a guy, wether he is licensed or not(knowing he or she will do the work anyway), then there be a possibility of a families house burning down.


----------



## eutecticalloy (Dec 12, 2010)

Will running a gec through a hole in an lb cause a fire? We defiantly should help people out just not support hackish methods and code violations.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Around here all the older services have the GEC run into the LB(metal) thru a drilled hole or cut notch. I figure if you have to modify the LB you're doing it wrong.


----------



## sspeare (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm concerned about the ist sentence:

1. I ran the service drop 1 1/4" EMT up the side of the house where the SE cable had been. 

I hope you are using EMT that is listed for wet locations.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

sspeare said:


> I'm concerned about the ist sentence:
> 
> 1. I ran the service drop 1 1/4" EMT up the side of the house where the SE cable had been.
> 
> *I hope you are using EMT that is listed for wet locations.*


Really? You _are_ new here. 

It is the fittings that matter....:whistling2:


----------



## sspeare (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah, I REALLY AM new here. Poor me, I'm just pathetic. So, tell me, Mr. Infallible: did you use wet-location fittings with your EMT? Or, are you not taking questions today? Don't quibble; you knew what I was trying to get at.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

sspeare said:


> Yeah, I REALLY AM new here. Poor me, I'm just pathetic. So, tell me, Mr. Infallible: did you use wet-location fittings with your EMT? Or, are you not taking questions today? Don't quibble; you knew what I was trying to get at.


Yes you are pathetic, and you need to get a thick skin if you want to survive here. :thumbsup:

And yes, I always use wet-location fittings with EMT when needed.. do you? 

Take a few minutes to think before you type and be clear about what you mean.


----------



## eutecticalloy (Dec 12, 2010)

mxslick said:


> Yes you are pathetic, and you need to get a thick skin if you want to survive here. :thumbsup:
> 
> And yes, I always use wet-location fittings with EMT when needed.. do you?
> 
> Take a few minutes to think before you type and be clear about what you mean.


Awesome....hahahhahahaha


----------



## sspeare (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey, I apologize. I was trying to be sarcastic. 

I asked the question about wet-location EMT wiring methods because I don't see any EMT used outdoors around here. We use galvanized rigid for outdoor runs.

Anyway, I'll grow a thicker skin.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey, sspeare, take a moment and Introduce yourself. 
Welcome to the forum BTW.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

sspeare said:


> Hey, I apologize. I was trying to be sarcastic.
> 
> I asked the question about wet-location EMT wiring methods because I don't see any EMT used outdoors around here. We use galvanized rigid for outdoor runs.
> 
> Anyway, I'll grow a thicker skin.


No problem sir. Next time use one of the smileys like :whistling2: or :jester: to convey your sarcasm. :thumbup:

Welcome to the nuthouse.


----------

